# Bike Shorts - Big Butt Syndrome and Recommendations



## mcmoody (Dec 29, 2006)

Hello - 

I haven't posted much yet - I recently got into MTB'ing (really all biking)... started riding last fall. Took the winter off and picked it up again in the spring. 

I've put about 1,000 miles on my legs since I started riding a few months ago. I'm on my second bike (GF Xcaliber 29er) and am progressing physically and mentally. This biking stuff is awesome! 

My question is probably best asked of women. I think it's time I got some riding shorts/pants. My ass hurts. I hit the single track about four times a week for 1-2 hrs and the bike path at least 1x /wk. I have a women's specific saddle...I've sat in several saddles and this one is my favorite.

I think the problem is not the saddle or the position.. I think it's just a lot of time in the saddle and a lack of proper pant-wear. I wear cargo capri's, loose stretchy capris, etc... I am NOT a shorts person because I have fat legs and have never wanted to show them off. 

(Side note... my legs have lost an inch around the calf and I can actually differentiate my knee from my calf now!! Did I say biking is awesome??  ) 

Anyway... My body shape is something like a size 8 on top and a size 14 on the bottom, depending on the cut of the pants. I have a 30" waist but a 44" hip/butt. My thighs are rather beefy as well. God willing, these proportions will even out (or better yet, just trim up, curvy is fine by me!) 

For now, I've tried on a few pairs of biking shorts with the inner lining and loose shorts. The lining is binding.. the fat in my legs bulges out unattractively... the waist gaps open.. the shorts hang ridiculously loose at the belly and ridiculously tight in the thigh. I look gross in my own mind and it feels damn uncomfortable just walking around in pants that don't hang evenly. 

I have only looked at two stores - and am willing to expand my horizons. What brands work for other women out there? Other ideas? I KNOW there's plenty of other women out there with the Big Butt syndrome. I'm not a big person, but I do carry my baggage below the waist. 

I REALLY don't want to wear spandex... although the thought has crossed my mind. Perhaps spandex capris would be comfortable for me. 

In the meantime, I feel like I'm in the best shape of my life and only getting stronger every day - maybe in another year I'll be wearing shorts off the rack!  

martha


----------



## connie (Mar 16, 2004)

Unfortunately - I haven't found anything ideal.

I have 41-27-41 dimensions myself (occasionally smaller, but you know how it goes...) and I have yet to find any riding shorts that don't leave a ton of space around my waist. The best fit solution I've found is to wear low rise shorts, since if the waist drops down it starts to actually fit. And this seems to work even better when you use the type of shorts that have a detachable liner short. 

Cannondale does make some nice baggy shorts up to a size 14. But you may find that you're better off finding a regular spandex short or liner short (only difference is they're made of a more meshy/breathable fabric) and wearing them under whatever other shorts you like. Board shorts tend to be ideal because they don't have a lot of extra fabric to bunch up. Terry also makes some larger size stuff as well.

To me, I like the baggy shorts on top. Appearance-wise, I feel comfortable wearing just the spandex shorts, but they don't offer much protection, and don't have any pockets, which is where I like to keep clif bloks or gels and maps if I'm on a trail that requires navigation. Stopping to get into my camelback every little bit is quite an annoyance. 

Anyway, good luck with the shopping!


----------



## EJP (Apr 30, 2007)

Welcome to cycling!

I'm also a 14, but more of the tall, long legged type. I second Connie's suggestion of wearing lycra liners or regular lycra shorts underneath something else. Loose shorts, capris, (rock climbing or yoga shorts/capris over the padded liners might also do the trick--stretchy but less binding around the legs) etc. Do check out Terry--they have a good selection of shorts, tights, and capris for women. I found that I'm in between a large and an xlarge in their shorts. Maybe start with the xl if you're not used to tight stuff. The other thing that I saw this weekend was a woman who had a cute little skirt over her lycra bike shorts...kind of like a skort but less $ and more versatile.

If you find that multiple layers are too bulky, you might want to look for a shorter or thinner short like a triathlon short.....

Good luck, and enjoy!


----------



## Jewell of D(enial) (Apr 25, 2005)

*Check these ones out...*

I'm probably like a size 8-10 below (at least now that I'm preg) and I've always had a large, muscular, round butt that causes problems when shopping for clothes of any kind. My favorite biking shorts that don't seem to have a prob with my big butt are from Shebeest. They are light and airy and have good padding. It's like spandex shorts with a lightweight capri pant over them. They still fit me great so far and I've gained 13 lbs. Check them out!

http://www.teamestrogen.com/products.asp?pID=21401

Hopefully the link works. I bought mine at REI for alot more money.

Julee


----------



## Tass Over Teakettle (Jul 11, 2006)

Be aware that different companies have different (and sometimes whacked) ideas about sizing - best to try everything on until you find a brand that fits you well. I've found that some companies think a "Large" is 10-12, and some think it is a 12-14. Some don't offer a 16 at all - some offer even XXL and beyond. You have to shop around and try on LOTS. Don't get discouraged just because one brand doesn't fit. You probably don't look as bad in Lycra as you think, either -- I've found that even my fat a$$ doesn't look so bad if the shorts are black and there's no pantyline to make bulges. Yes - you are supposed to go commando if you don't already know that.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Yay, another female mtb'er!!! Hey there, you WILL get used to padded cycling shorts. You'll soon wonder how you ever rode without them! I'm a taller-than-average gal with BBS (kinda variable, you know..). After buying and tossing a variety of women's specific mtb shorts, I now wear MEN'S baggy shorts exclusively, even on my leanest days. I _always_ snip out the included liners and wear my favorite padded lycra "road" shorts instead. They have a definite smoothing effect and the comfort is remarkable. If you have a problem sizing in women's lycra, a quality men's short in L or XL works fine and nobody will "know".

MEN'S baggy shorts are longer (usually at least knee-length), looser, and available in larger sizes than women's baggies. They often have some kind of waist adjustment or, as Connie says, you can just let them hang lower to accomodate your hips. Good baggy shorts, especially MEN'S baggy shorts, are made of high-quality stretchy material that is abrasion-resistant-- if you crash the baggy shorts will silde over the inner shorts and provide an extra layer of protection.

I recommend you check out Fox Epic shorts and Specialized Demo, for starters. They're both longer to provide the coverage you seek. My current favorite liner is not a liner at all, but Louis Garneau Ergotex padded lycra shorts. They're cool & wicking for summer. Sometimes I strap the baggies onto my camelback and climb in lycra only. I throw on the baggy shell just before descending singletrack, where there's a greater risk of crashing.

I wish I could give a similar glowing recommendation for a pair of women's baggy shorts. I don't understand why clothing manufacturers (and even other women riders!) don't think we deserve the same level of quality, coverage, and protection that men's mtb shorts provide. Some of my gal friends ride in short-shorts. They say it's cooler; I suspect the real motivation is fashion and a higher tan line. Unfortunately, when the short-short gals crash they suffer a lot of skin damage. Where's the fashion in that?

I hope you'll find some shorts to love so you can ride in comfort.


----------



## Christine (Feb 11, 2004)

Count me in the big butt club: Size 8 on top; 10-12 on the bottom. I do love my Cannondale lycra shorts liner w/separate outer shorts. When the lycra part is in the wash, I can put on whatever other lycra shorts I have around, and cover up with the outer shorts. Love them, though I'd prefer the outer shorts be a little baggier.

I envy the guys for their long, baggy shorts. Every pair I own is well above the knee and rather tight....except for my oldest pair (Zoic), which have held up extremely well, but they're thick cotton and clingy which isn't flattering at all- makes me look even thicker 

The lycra-and-skirt combination sounds like fun....not exactly a skort which is good! I rarely wear my skort.


----------



## LadyDi (Apr 17, 2005)

Christine said:


> .....I envy the guys for their long, baggy shorts.


Girls can wear them, too! If you're tall or bigger than a pixie stick, the guy's baggies fit better AND they're more functional. GO FOR IT!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## sptweedy (May 15, 2007)

I am also a card holder in the BBS club, size 14. I just sucked it up and wear a lycra cycling short, Pearl Izumi Womens Quest Short. I just bought my 2nd pair. The first pair lasted several years. I like them because they are not bulky. They come down to just about 4 inches above my knee. They seem pretty durable, I got poked by a sharp branch which is why I had to replace my first pair. They were pretty thin after all the wear and tear over several years. They are black and I pretend that means they look more slimming. The more I ride, the more slim I get. 

I swim too and I know a lot of ladies who would like to but don't because they are worried about how they look in a swim suit. I say, just do it. I realize that you have to feel comfortable about how you look, but I hate to see other women like me being overly concerned about it. We're out there 'cause we love mountian biking, right? Just let all the fashion police EAT ROCKS!!! 

Hey, did you ever hear that song by Queen? "Fat bottom girls, they make the rockin' world go round! Get on your bikes and ride!!!"


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

No great advice, but I'm HIGHLY sympathetic as a size 14-16 now and at my VERY slimmest (I'm talking body fat in the teens) a size 12. MAYBE. I have to buy ginormous shorts to accommodate all the junk in the trunk. And FWIW I'm envious of your size 8 top!!!

And you reminded me to make a change to my sig based on a blues song I heard on NPR tonight.....


----------



## mcmoody (Dec 29, 2006)

You guys are great!!! 

I've been checking out the options... I think I will try the lycra under my normal pants (which are all blessedly much too big these days thanks to BIKING). I did see some Men's MTB shorts at the local Trek shop the other day and almost tried them on but didn't like the colors. I have no problem wearing men's pants. 

I used to be heavily into Horses - competitive in Eventing/CT which has some aspects pretty similar to MTBing except the bike doesn't have it's own agenda. This has drawbacks and benefits. Unfortunately, the bike ALWAYS does what I tell it to do... if you know what I mean (as I steer into a rose hedge). 

In horses, the clothing is the SAME crap. I have large calves and was never able to wear boots off the shelf but instead had to look at the $700+ custom boots in order to get an XL width. WTF! I *know* there are plenty of regular shapely women out there doing these crazy active sports that would snap up a line of clothing and gear that actually fits. I am not a fat person. HRMPH! 

martha


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

sptweedy said:


> Hey, did you ever hear that song by Queen? "Fat bottom girls, they make the rockin' world go round! Get on your bikes and ride!!!"


Seattle's own Sir Mix-a-lot has some pithy observations on the subject:


----------



## Faybie77 (May 6, 2007)

*Stripes' Pic*

VERY COOL PIC STRIPES !!!


----------



## verslowrdr (Mar 22, 2004)

LOL- my daughter keeps pointing to your pic, popping out the binky, and yelling "MAMA!!!"


----------



## Nugs (May 31, 2007)

I'm so with you Martha! I too have big legs (a combo of Highland dancing from a young age and simply because they are short)

Check out Zoic. They make women's specific shorts and pants (which they call knickers) and they have the built in chammy. So they are baggy shorts with the lycra HIDDEN! I just bought a pair online from Team Estrogen. Check out the link below:

http://www.teamestrogen.com/products.asp?pID=26862

And they don't make your butt look big!:thumbsup:


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

I think most female MTBers tend to be a part of this club...

So this is how I like to house my engine:

http://shop.foxracing.com/ecomm/Aut...=Shorts&proNumber=26004&imgName=26004001F.jpg

I cut out the liner that way I can wear whatever awful lycra I want underneath - even the four year-old hole-ridden "charcoal" lycra. These particular shorts have a stretchy panel inbetween the waistband and your rear, which is forgiving to movement. The waistband also has two adjustable velcro tabs which will cure "little waist syndrome". Lots of vents. Durable. I heart them.

And lycra with LONG inseams - because the hem is just above your knee the musculature of your leg isn't as much of an issue. Makes for some wretched tan lines...

these are my favorite pair of lycra
http://www.cannondale.com/a_a/clothing/07/SS/model-6F205.html

Lycra in action...









Oh, and I wouldn't recommend primal shorts. TIGHT legbands.


----------



## Impy (Jan 6, 2004)

athalliah said:


> Oh, and I wouldn't recommend primal shorts. TIGHT legbands.


ditto on hind shorts.


----------



## mcmoody (Dec 29, 2006)

athalliah said:


> I think most female MTBers tend to be a part of this club...


I suspected that! Yet ONE more reason to love MTBing...A sisterhood of biga$$ed ladies that hang out in the woods instead of on the couch!!

martha


----------



## athalliah (Dec 9, 2005)

mcmoody said:


> I suspected that! Yet ONE more reason to love MTBing...A sisterhood of biga$$ed ladies that hang out in the woods instead of on the couch!!
> 
> martha


And lots of tiny-bumed biker boys.


----------



## Nugs (May 31, 2007)

Update on my Zoic knickers purchase. THEY MAKE MY BUTT LOOK SMALL!!!


----------



## mcmoody (Dec 29, 2006)

Small!? Big Butts are O.K. ... but not when pants aren't made to adequately cover them. 

For my own updates - I was planning to buy a pair of recommended lycras from this thread... but stopped at REI for one more effort in the store. REI had a great selection of women's pants! I bought a pair of Shebeast Board Shorts, and much to my surprise, they were AWESOME!

I liked the elastic waistband adjustment thing. It allowed me to wear a pair of lowriders that can close up above my rearend and look flattering. Very impressed! I also got a pair of Pearl Izumi lycras for my other favorite pants.

*OH - and the padded crotch was a terrific improvement on my comfort riding!!! *

Thanks for all the advice!!

martha


----------



## fatbottomedgurl (Jun 28, 2006)

I just had to chime in because of my moniker. I suffer from extreme "parachute pants" -- that is gapitis of the waist. I love the Sugoi evolution lycra short because it is low rise and hits just below my belly button. I want to find some baggy's to go over them as LadyDi suggests- I'll check out the men's section.


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

too interesting of a thread title to pass up 

but I'll just pass on through and drop the harlotwear  link. Jenn rides and puts out a great product, well designed, with padded or unpadded choices... Everyone that I know that wears them likes them..

out


----------



## mcmoody (Dec 29, 2006)

FBG - I too suffer from GAPPITIS, and it's not because I shop exclusively at the GAP (who can fit into those pants, anyway?). 

I have to say, as an alternative suggestion, check out those Shebeast Board Pants if you have a chance. I got to try them on at REI and they have this cool elastic thing that goes through the back waistband and cleverly buttons at the left/right hip to close the GAP. They are low riding (below the belly button) but yet they cover my BFA. Usually along with the GAP problem, I also experience a CRACK problem with low riding pants. Just not enough material to provide adequate coverage...  

I don't know what your measurments are or if you are similarly sized to me... but I usually can wear a size 10/12 pant through the butt/leg if they're loose cut and then if the pant isn't made for Real Women, I have them tailored to close up the gap in the back. 

That said, I got a pair of 14 Shebeast pants (or maybe XLarge?)... A size bigger than I would usually get to accomodate my BFA, and the waist closed up perfectly! 

martha


----------

